# Presbyterian Memorial Church - St. Augustine...



## Steve5D (May 21, 2014)

I've been wanting to shoot this church for some time, and finally made it happen today.

The church was built by Henry Flagler, back in 1889, as a memorial to his daughter who died during childbirth.

The docents were a little dicey about me using a tripod, but relented after I pointed out that I was the only one in the church and that I would be sure to be mindful of anyone else who might come in.

Anyway, here are a couple of shots from the day:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## bribrius (May 21, 2014)

1 looks the best to me. Pretty building. you seem to be lacking some symmetry in these and have a cut off in 3, I like pretty churches anyway so they have my "blessing" who cares about the critique.  lol. well, you shot it. Plan on attending?


----------



## Steve5D (May 21, 2014)

To borrow a phrase from Dr. Robert Langdon: "Faith is a gift I have yet to receive". Ergo, I'm not likely to be in attendance on Sunday mornings. I certainly appreciate classic architecture, though.

On some I was going for symmetry, on others I was specifically trying _not _to be symmetrical. The way the pews are set up here, it makes using a tripod a challenge.

I definitely need something wider. I was using my 24-70mm f/2.8L, and it got close, but not nearly close enough...


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2014)

Very nice Steve.


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

I love them all Steve, especially the black and whites...


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 22, 2014)

They are very nice!!
i like #2 best as my eye goes right Into the photo. #4 next and I am sure you wanted to get that 'corner' in the top but weren't' able.
you sweet talker you 
Nancy


----------



## MisterTibbs (May 22, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Stevepwns (May 23, 2014)

I was there in March, when I went down for Bike week.  That is a beautiful building. You did a great job of representing it.


----------



## agp (May 23, 2014)

Beautifully captured


----------



## Trblmkr (May 30, 2014)

Very nice indeed, I would have done my comp's a little differently but processed for the same look.


----------



## manaheim (May 30, 2014)

Very nice. I don't think I've ever seen any of your work, so this is a treat.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JRE313 (May 31, 2014)

BOOYA


----------



## DarkShadow (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful Steve. I would attend a church like this just to see the art work of that church. The Craftsmanship of work is unreal.


----------



## Steve5D (May 31, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Very nice. *I don't think I've ever seen any of your work*, so this is a treat.  Thanks for sharing.



Really?


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. *I don't think I've ever seen any of your work*, so this is a treat.  Thanks for sharing.
> ...



Well either I haven't... Or I have and I don't remember. My memory is pretty horrible.


----------



## Steve5D (May 31, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Most of the stuff I post is concert stuff...


----------

